# If you thought OVH support was bad before...



## raindog308 (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-finance/2014/04/10/french-tech-workers-no-e-mails-after-6/?cmpid=edpick&google_editors_picks=true

:lol:

Joking of course...I'm sure that off-hours (or heck, on-hours) they send tickets to the third world.


----------



## texteditor (Apr 10, 2014)

I generally never expect a reply in under 24 hours when it comes to OVH or WSI, but that the level of support i deserve for a $15/m dedi


----------



## splitice (Apr 11, 2014)

Dont worry @texteditor its the same no matter how much you pay at OVH.


----------



## peterw (Apr 11, 2014)

Shit I am working in the wrong country



> French workers already have a 35-hour work week,
> five vacation weeks a year, and now,
> some aren’t allowed to be contacted by their employer after 6:00pm.


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that is interesting


----------



## rmlhhd (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting...


----------



## switsys (Apr 11, 2014)

Servaman said:


> Interesting...



Sure, interesting...


----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2014)

peterw said:


> Shit I am working in the wrong country


But then you'd be... French. 

I kid I kid. What about people who work late shifts though? Is that not a thing there?


----------



## texteditor (Apr 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> But then you'd be... French.
> 
> I kid I kid. What about people who work late shifts though? Is that not a thing there?


No it is, that's why it said only 'some' can't be contacted after 6pm.

I really wish we had that kind of labor laws in the states....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietelling/no-france-did-not-make-it-illegal-to-answer-work-emails-afte


----------

